
Scalable and privacy-respectful distributed systems (2017-12-27 Video by LynX) - hopelessgoat
https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-ChaosWest-7-scalable_and_privacy_respectful_distributed_systems_our_chance_to_avoid_cloud_computing#t=7
======
hopelessgoat
What do you people think ? I feel it's the ultimate solution.

